# Best bang for the buck?



## Mainah (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm looking to get an air rifle for hunting squirrel, rabbit and crows maybe a racoon? I want to get the most power and accuracy I can get for the money I want to spend. I'd like to get .22 caliber with a real nice scope on it (kinda like the lighted crosshairs). Don't really want to mess with air tanks, but not totally object to it. Like to get a rifle with a wood stock, something nice that doesn't look like I bought it at Walmart (not that that's bad but..) I'm also left-handed if that makes a differance. I started out at a $200 limit but the rifles I've seen that I liked were $600 to $1000. I've decided to limit myself to $400 max. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Best bang for the buck - low budget? Buy a Tech Force 89. A lot of power, very good accuracy and very tunable. A Chinese clone of the RWS 350 magnum. Have had one and will buy another when they come out with it in a gas ram model.

The guy who got mine is still shooting it regularly and loves it. They look good and shoot well. Not expensive. Put a nice Leapers or other 3-9 / 4-12 power scope on it and you have a combination that will nail what you named and not cost an arm and a leg doing so.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Do yourself a huge favor and get a German made RWS-34. It will blow away any Chinese made airgun out there. No, it's not Weihrauch or Air Arms, but it will do anything you want to do for a fraction of the cost. Hawke line of scopes is the best bet for you: tough as nails and inexpensive. A did I mention excellent customer service? Try that with Leapers... :eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Try a Tech Force *99* instead of a break barrel - the under-lever works exactly the same way, but with the accuracy benefits of a fixed barrel.

These are not the cheezy Chinese pellet guns we had as kids - while the build quality is not as good as a German gun, it is still prety darn decent. Your money goes farther this way.

Top it off with a Hawke scope, and you have yourself a nice working under-lever with good power and good accuracy PLUS a nice optic for less than $300.


----------

